# J. Stockard Master Tyer Vise



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

After a couple of days agonizing over a vise to buy and reading dozens of reviews/posts, I decided to order this vise. I didn't want to spend much and wanted something that would hold big hooks. Just got it and it looks great. How complicated can a vise be right? The first pic is I believe a 9/0 hook and the second is a #14 dry fly hook. Not bad for $25.95 plus their flat rate $5 shipping fee. I also picked up some 1/0 stainless mustad popper hooks (recommended on another site for building Clousers, said they provide consistent action with no guess work for eye location) and some dumbells and eyes. Great folks to do business with especially when there is no place locally to get what I need at an affordable price.
Almost forgot, looks like it rotates nicely and will be easier to use than my slightly rusted Herter's No 9.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nothing wrong with that. I have never felt the need for one of these 500.00 setups


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

That will do just fine, and sweet on price. My first vice looked just like that. I tied tons of flies on it, and I still have it. My bud in VA had a pair of vice grips welded to a clamp for doing bucktail jigs


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for the report and the pictures.


----------

